# Como conectar un ecualizador de auto



## Luiskvin (Sep 16, 2018)

Hola espero me puedan ayudar tengo un ecualizador de auto de 7 bandas marca power acoustik mod PEQ-82P el cual trae varios cables y no se como conectarlo  espero me puedan ayudar por favor .

En el diagrama le entiendo pero no al cien por ciento .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2018)

Que parte no entendés ?


----------



## Luiskvin (Sep 17, 2018)

Mira es está parte el ecualizador tiene unas entradas de rca esas en que parte van conectadas y lo que encierro en el círculo rojo se supone que son de entradas ahí van conectados los cables de salida del estéreo bueno eso creo, pero si el estéreo tiene cuatro salidas por que sólo tiene dos entradas y ahí un cable que es café y dice que va conectado a (common ) común ese que cable del estéreo es perdón y disculpa pero no soy muy bueno en estos temas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2018)

Luiskvin dijo:


> pero si el estéreo tiene cuatro salidas por que sólo tiene dos entradas


 
Ese tiene sólo dos entradas.

Parece que naranja y negro , amarillo y negro , marrón y negro , van todos a masa.


----------



## Luiskvin (Sep 17, 2018)

Ok y una pregunta a que te refieres cuando me dices que van conectadas a masa disculpa pero no se nada de estas cosas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2018)

Masa , negativo , chasis


----------



## Luiskvin (Sep 17, 2018)

Ok entendido listo me sirvió muchísimo tu ayuda ya está instalado y por su puesto que mejor mi audio muchas gracias.


----------

